# Fraternally from Poland



## Kalip78 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dear Brethern,

I joined the forum year ago and since then was reading it carefuly. But I think it's never too late to introduce myself. My name is Piotr. I live in Warsaw, Poland and am member of Lodge No. 2 of National Grand Lodge of Poland.

Please, accept my best fraternal wishes!


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Accepted! Welcome!


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Are you a master mason?


----------



## K.S. (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello from California, bro. Piotr!


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 10, 2012)

Greetings and I'm glad for your introduction.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome brother!  It's always great news to hear from a Eurpoean brother.  Hope you, your family and your lodge are doing well going into the Holiday season.  

The best of wishs from Houston, Texas!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome Indeed!!


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome, Brother Piotr, I look forward to your perspective.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 23, 2012)

Greetings Brother Piotr! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Nov 23, 2012)

Greetings Brother Piotr!

S&F,
-Vick


----------



## Gregory (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi
I'm Gregory I'm also Polish,I live in London UK,just joined the forum,my lodge is Coulsdon Lodge of Perseverance no 5611

best regards for all brothers


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Gregory (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello Bro.Piotr I'm pleased to meet you


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 17, 2013)

Greetings Piotr and Gregory. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kalip78 (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Brethern, after long trubles with my phone I'm back. This time as Master Mason. ;-) It's good to read you again! Fraternal greetings from Warsaw, Poland.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello everybody :8:


----------



## bezobrazan (Feb 13, 2014)

Greetings and welcome back. Grew up in Chicago that has a strong Polish community. My best growing up was Polish and I'm Croatian. The language was similar enough that I always knew what his mother was yelling at him. 


You're a ghost traveling in a meat-coated skeleton made of stardust, so what are you so afraid of?


----------



## Rafał_Radziwiłowicz (Mar 30, 2014)

Greeting from Pruszkow nera Warsaw, Poland!




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App on IPhone


----------



## jonathan (Mar 30, 2014)

Good afternoon brothers , recently became a mason and enjoying my time so far 



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Thabet (May 23, 2014)

Hello bro how can i get petition to be a mason 
Regards 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (May 23, 2014)

Contact a lodge.


----------



## Mike Martin (May 26, 2014)

Thabet said:


> Hello bro how can i get petition to be a mason
> Regards



It is difficult to give you any meaningful advice as you do not supply any information about yourself.

The first thing any of us would need to know, in order to guide you, would be where in the world you are.


----------



## Thabet (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello i live in sweden near Halmstad


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 9, 2014)

Thabet said:


> Hello i live in sweden near Halmstad


As you're in Sweden you will need to visit the following website: https://www.frimurarorden.se/information-in-english/the-grand-lodge-of-sweden/


----------



## Acknowled/G\ement (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome to the site brother! It is a pleasure to wage exchange with you all.


----------



## Justin Buirski (Jan 9, 2015)

Kalip78 said:


> Dear Brethern, after long trubles with my phone I'm back. This time as Master Mason. ;-) It's good to read you again! Fraternal greetings from Warsaw, Poland.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Greetings & Salutations to Bro Kalip78
I am a Grand Officer of the Grand Lodge of South Africa and the nominated foreign representative of your Grand Lodge locally.
I am a past master of Lodge de Goede Verwachting 23 GLSA and would love to hear from you.
Have a look at our website www.glsa23.co.za and you can drop me a line should you find some interesting articles or links. Be well, fraternally, Justin


----------

